# cardiac cath



## kristi hutchens (Dec 3, 2008)

When dr notes read with a left heart cath, left/right renal angiography, left common iliac angiography, left external iliac angiography, and right external iliac angiography is this coded separately?
There were no additional injection sites except at the abdominal aorta.
I coded 93510,93545,93543,93544,93555,93556.
Is this correct?


----------



## bhann (Dec 3, 2008)

*Cardiac cath*

If the contrast injection was performed from the abdominal aorta and there was only one cath position and injection in the abdominal aorta for all of these different vessels you listed this would be an abdominal aortogram with a bilateral lower extremity runoff, CPT code 75630. If this is a Medicare patient you would report HCPCS code G0275 and G0278 in lieu of CPT code 75630. The catheter placement to the abdominal aorta is not reported as there was a heart cath performed with selective catheter placements which supercede the non-selective cath placement to the aorta.


----------



## bmcchargue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Bkm*

Dr. billed the same procedures and 75630-26 was denied as service included in payment of another service. What am I missing?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Sep 22, 2010)

Brenda, 

It would help if you posted the procedure note.


----------



## jessica1974 (Sep 23, 2010)

The code 75630 is a cci edit with 93510. You have to add a 59 to the S&I code for payment. You can go to Medicare's CCI Edits and it is listed there.


----------



## bmcchargue (Nov 17, 2010)

*bkm*

Thank you so much for your help.


----------

